# حساب الكميات لمكونات الطريق وطبقاته ببرنامج civil 3d 2012 , (اسفلت , سبيس , كيربستون , رصيف ).



## المهندس علي الاسدي (25 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذا الملف يشرح بأختصار الية حساب الكميات في البرنامج 
اعمال ترابية 
حفر
ردم
اسفلت 
كيتر
كيربستون
رصيف 
الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرابـــــــــــــــــــط
https://skydrive.live.com/#cid=3E54229592E86869&id=3E54229592E86869!107

ونسألكم الدعاء ​


----------



## talan77 (25 فبراير 2013)

*الف شكربارك الله فيك​*


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (25 فبراير 2013)

بارك اللة فيك وزاك من علمة عمل ممتاز:28::13:


----------



## garary (26 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك شرح مختصر وممتاز نامل المزيد ونحن فى الانتظار


----------



## عزمي حماد (26 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (26 فبراير 2013)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## حسن احمد (27 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عزمي حماد (27 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## ياسرعبدو (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.ضرغام كاظم (27 فبراير 2013)

1000 شكر


----------



## المهندس عرفان (27 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ... وفقكم الله ... مجهود رائع


----------



## gif_85_ter (28 فبراير 2013)

الف رحمة لوالديك ستاد علي ...الله يجازيك


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (26 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفي إنتظار المزيد


----------



## محمد سعيد حسن (26 مارس 2013)

الف شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (26 مارس 2013)

راااااااااااائع
​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## mostafammy (28 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خبرا


----------



## عبد العظيم على (28 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الوليد عبد المجيد (28 مارس 2013)

مشكور وجزيت خيرا انشاء الله


----------



## bas1977 (28 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## eng mohager (29 مارس 2013)

ربنا يكرمك يارب ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (30 مارس 2013)

مشكور الف شكر


----------



## eng_samer (31 مارس 2013)

جزاااااك الله خيرااااا


----------



## مهندس وليد مصطفى (31 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (1 أبريل 2013)

الف شكرا على المجهود الرائع ​


----------



## eng__m.s (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/خالد مطر (2 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## diaa_500 (3 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## en.jafar najajrah (4 أبريل 2013)

مشكور وممتنينلك بالشكر


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 أبريل 2013)

مششششششكوررررررر


----------

